# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  cost of besser brick retaining wall

## Leone

My neighbor has built a pool on his property which required him to build a retaining wall on our adjoining side fence line. Another retaining wall was needed on my back fence to anchor the whole structure. I elected to pay for the back fence and he is paying for our adjoining side fence. He is charging me $1,630.00 for a besser retaining wall using 10 besser blocks wide x 9 besser block high. Each block measure 200mmx400mm. He has not itemised the bill. Can anyone out there let me know if it is a fair amount

----------


## NickH

> My neighbor has built a pool on his property which required him to build a retaining wall on our adjoining side fence line. Another retaining wall was needed on my back fence to anchor the whole structure. I elected to pay for the back fence and he is paying for our adjoining side fence. He is charging me $1,630.00 for a besser retaining wall using 10 besser blocks wide x 9 besser block high. Each block measure 200mmx400mm. He has not itemised the bill. Can anyone out there let me know if it is a fair amount

  If your neighbour is building a structure or altering natural ground levels that require retaining walls to be built where they were not required before I would assume they are 100% responsible for costs?  :Confused:

----------


## Master Splinter

As above. 
If the works are required for his benefit (ie what was there before was perfectly serviceable, it was being done purely so that he can install his pool), its his cost.  I mean, what's he going to do if you don't pay?  Take it down???

----------


## Leone

Yes...I understand what you're both say but I am trying to maintain good relations with a fellow that has been a pretty good neighbour however given your responses I feel entitled to ask for a considerable reduction in the bill.
Thanks again for responding.

----------


## NickH

> Yes...I understand what you're both say but I am trying to maintain good relations with a fellow that has been a pretty good neighbour however given your responses I feel entitled to ask for a considerable reduction in the bill.
> Thanks again for responding.

  I would ask why a good neighbour would be asking you to pay for half of the work for his home improvements..... good luck with your negotiations! Some people just believe that all fence work and retaining between properties is a 50:50 split, he may not be aware that this is the case... speak to your local council.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## jago

I'm in a similar boat but... I have the pool and need the retaining wall to stop the back fill destroying the fence, there's No way I would ask for any money from my neighbour, as, I'm in affect protecting my asset by building the wall.   :2thumbsup:  
PS I now  that some states and coucils insist that the house on the high side of the retaning wall is nomintated as the owner and therefor must bear 100% of the cost to build and maintain but as already sugeested its worth a call to council.

----------


## Pulse

Agree with above, the dividing fences act does not include retaining walls which are 100% the responsibility of the person gaining benefit from the levelling. The natural ground level is the reference. (I'm not familiar with the recent amendment though) 
So write him a polite note with some information downloaded from the net so he knows you are not making it up. He can't be upset in the face of the law. 
Offer to pay half the price of a colorbond fence, get some per metre rates from a fencer and multiply that by the length of your boundary. 
Cheers
Pulse

----------

